# Torch vs. Princess vs. Elite Res



## Soulful House DJ (May 29, 2013)

Would just like to hear others views on these towers as I have narrowed my 2 bed apartment search down to these three. I like all the ones with the slightly closed kitchen/breakfast bar, but not the full open plan ones that some apts are in the Torch. Just my opinion. I currently have a marginal preference for a full sea view apt in Elite Residence, plus they have a dishwasher! 

However, any thoughts or advice from those who have experience living in those towers would be much appreciated. 

Thanks everyone. :thumb:


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Some of the Torch apartments have a semi-closed kitchen area, check that out.

Dishwashers/appliances availability isn't always the same across towers and apartments, it largely depends on the landlord (some apts I've visited had fridge/dishwasher, others only fridge, others nothing at all - in the same tower!).

Torch and Princess are decent places, although can be noisy on lower floors when facing the rail construction site. Princess Tower is newer.

Elite Residence's main handicap is the main entrance facing the sea and related railworks. You'll see yourself entering most times from the parking entrance. I haven't visited it yet so I don't have any info re. quality of maintenance, etc.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm in the Torch and like it, with the road works nearly complete I will like it better.


----------



## RenoMichaelk (Apr 4, 2013)

My wife and I live in the Princess Tower and we like it. I agree that once the road work is complete the whole area will be much better. I looked at units in all three buildings and I like the full sea view that Princess Tower has.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

That area is a never ending construction site. Has been like that for the past three years or more


----------



## Soulful House DJ (May 29, 2013)

That's all positive and good to hear. I see the roadworks every day anyway when I'm there viewing apartments, and to be fair around The Torch they've made huge improvements even just the last few days. Visiting Elite Res with my young son in his pushchair wasn't the easiest navigation lol, but the apartment itself and the facilities in the tower are great.

One annoying thing from yesterday though.... I found a parking violation on my windscreen when parked down behind the Torch. I was outside the actual paying car park but in a line of other parked cars... None of which had parking tickets!

Welcome to Dubai I guess!?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

There are improvements to the roadworks around Torch and Princess Tower....even paved walkways are going down! It seemed to slow during Ramadan but is picking up quickly again. The tram construction is ongoing and sure it will be for awhile but in our 3 months in PT we've noticed it moving along. 

So, drum roll......have you made a decision!


----------



## Soulful House DJ (May 29, 2013)

BBmover said:


> So, drum roll......have you made a decision!



I have a part-closed kitchen apt with marina view to see tomorrow in Torch. Then I will go back for a second look to the PT-08 side, and the Elite one with the sea views. So I guess by Tues or Wed I will know which one.

But I'm Scottish remember... so I'll be haggling with them all for the best price too!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Soulful House DJ said:


> That's all positive and good to hear. I see the roadworks every day anyway when I'm there viewing apartments, and to be fair around The Torch they've made huge improvements even just the last few days. Visiting Elite Res with my young son in his pushchair wasn't the easiest navigation lol, but the apartment itself and the facilities in the tower are great.
> 
> One annoying thing from yesterday though.... I found a parking violation on my windscreen when parked down behind the Torch. I was outside the actual paying car park but in a line of other parked cars... None of which had parking tickets!
> 
> Welcome to Dubai I guess!?


Were you in the dirt or parked on the sidewalk areas? They give tickets out quite often, I saw a policeman taking license numbers down the other day, no paper though.

The lesson? You paid 200AED for parking instead of 10AED!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Were you in the dirt or parked on the sidewalk areas? They give tickets out quite often, I saw a policeman taking license numbers down the other day, no paper though.
> 
> The lesson? You paid 200AED for parking instead of 10AED!


Everybody parks on either part there! EID was hysterical with random parking in the middle of the road and people moving barriers to squeeze in. Today I've walked past and people parked on both areas.....rather an unlucky lesson to learn and that others weren't ticketed too.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

BBmover said:


> Everybody parks on either part there! EID was hysterical with random parking in the middle of the road and people moving barriers to squeeze in. Today I've walked past and people parked on both areas.....rather an unlucky lesson to learn and that others weren't ticketed too.


I would not be so sure the others didn't get a ticket, as I said I've seen a cop several times walking down the line of cars taking down license numbers. A coworker got one here not too long ago without paper, just simply a notice to pay the fine and 4 "black marks" off of his license.

Now this is for the paved road and parking areas near Spinney's that is supposed to be a sidewalk, not parking, and in front of the Torch along the road. I've never seen anyone ticketed for parking in the dirt between Spinneys and the Torch and that is why I asked where he was.

Frankly those that just block the street by turning it into a parking space I have little sympathy for although the lack of forethought about parking needs is annoying in this country.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I would not be so sure the others didn't get a ticket, as I said I've seen a cop several times walking down the line of cars taking down license numbers. A coworker got one here not too long ago without paper, just simply a notice to pay the fine and 4 "black marks" off of his license.
> 
> Now this is for the paved road and parking areas near Spinney's that is supposed to be a sidewalk, not parking, and in front of the Torch along the road. I've never seen anyone ticketed for parking in the dirt between Spinneys and the Torch and that is why I asked where he was.
> 
> Frankly those that just block the street by turning it into a parking space I have little sympathy for although the lack of forethought about parking needs is annoying in this country.


Completely agree regarding those that block the street by turning it into a parking space. Looking down from our balcony during EID was ridiculous with traffic parked in the middle of the road creating a backlog and turn n to the Torch seemed affected. This is all too common in that section.
I've not seen a police officer there but good to know....hoping I don't receive a notice as I made an emergency park down there the other week, no one on the 10Dhs car park, with my lethargic son who had an extremely high temperature and required an emergency doctor appointment. Probably I should have parked in PT but concern and convenience overruled logic and the fact of attempting to carry my 5 year old that bit further distance.
But I didn't park in the middle of the road blocking traffic!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

BBmover said:


> Completely agree regarding those that block the street by turning it into a parking space. Looking down from our balcony during EID was ridiculous with traffic parked in the middle of the road creating a backlog and turn n to the Torch seemed affected. This is all too common in that section.
> I've not seen a police officer there but good to know....hoping I don't receive a notice as I made an emergency park down there the other week, no one on the 10Dhs car park, with my lethargic son who had an extremely high temperature and required an emergency doctor appointment. Probably I should have parked in PT but concern and convenience overruled logic and the fact of attempting to carry my 5 year old that bit further distance.
> But I didn't park in the middle of the road blocking traffic!


Register your car at eggonface.com and you will get email notices of traffic fines.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Register your car at eggonface.com and you will get email notices of traffic fines.


Does that work with leased cars too? Haven't been notified through our Lessing company so hopefully.....


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

BBmover said:


> Does that work with leased cars too? Haven't been notified through our Lessing company so hopefully.....


I would think so, it's just based on the plates.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I would think so, it's just based on the plates.


Shall give it a go! Thanks.


----------



## Soulful House DJ (May 29, 2013)

We were parked just at the bottom of the little dirt hill, at the side of the Torch. I am just going to pay it tomorrow though, and hope it's nothing major. Lesson learnt, should have just went into the car park!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Soulful House DJ said:


> We were parked just at the bottom of the little dirt hill, at the side of the Torch. I am just going to pay it tomorrow though, and hope it's nothing major. Lesson learnt, should have just went into the car park!


Good to know they give tickets for parking in the dirt as well, thanks.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

The tram is planned to open by the end of next year, which is probably a best case scenario (in other words: it will take longer). It means that the works will continue at least another year.
I wouldn't be surpised if afterwards they will start to work on the opposite side of the road.


----------



## Soulful House DJ (May 29, 2013)

We have chosen to live in Elite Residence! Doing the deposit today. We went to see the Elite apartment again last night, so we parked in the car park down behind the Torch.... and watched as a Porsche was towed away from the exact spot where we had got our parking ticket a few days ago!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

de Mexicaan said:


> The tram is planned to open by the end of next year, which is probably a best case scenario (in other words: it will take longer). It means that the works will continue at least another year.
> I wouldn't be surpised if afterwards they will start to work on the opposite side of the road.



That project will of course start by them tearing up the entire stretch of road, followed by doing nothing for a year.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> That project will of course start by them tearing up the entire stretch of road, followed by doing nothing for a year.


The track on the road in front of the Torch is nearly completed with one important part not even started. It will be interesting to see how they handle the track coming across the Spinneys/Torch/Marina Mall/SZR intersection. 

It will be tons of fun when they close this intersection!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Same when they close the Princess Tower/La Reve junction, then the Tamani Hotel/Westin junction, not to mention the junctions with JBR and the Marina bridges.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Same when they close the Princess Tower/La Reve junction, then the Tamani Hotel/Westin junction, not to mention the junctions with JBR and the Marina bridges.


I was concerned of only me Gavtek! A Dubai disease I think............


----------

